# Front Carbon Fiber Lip /CRUZE



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been searching everywhere to find a front lip for the Cruze, Does anyone know if any places have these yet for the Cruze, if not, any cars that come close to fitting on the Cruze? Even if I have to cut a little bit and make small modifications. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

TALON BODYKIT - HOLDEN CRUZE (5/2009 - )

Don't know if they ship to the US


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the link but thats a little too much for my likings. Im looking for a nice small (approx. 2-3 inches in thickness) for this lip. Carbon fiber or matte black would look good since I have a Taupe Grey Cruze. Thanks for your help ZincGT


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

We have the CF FRONT LIP, when i buy them, installed and everything i'll post up pics ^_^


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Kevin. 
Let me know how it goes haha


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

The lip available from the Talon body kit doesn't look like a lip at all...looks blah. meh...thats all I have to say about that...

But, i'd be interested in seeing a proper CF lip for our car.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Check this. Promising!

11-up Chevrolet Cruze Wind Splitters from Carbon Creations at Andy's Auto Sport


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Already got the RS package, good enough for me. just possibly lowering the car and inch or so.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

We could make you one here at AMC! But the price might be a little steep for a lip for a daily driver car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How much do you think? I was thinking a 4 inch piece on each side of the front bumper. Maybe for future plans, the back bumper as well. Ill send you a modified picture of what I want and you cant tell me the estimated price range.

Thanks for your time Mike. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------

